# Did Sylvester Stallone used Hgh ans Testosterone



## shane90 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have read an article about Sylvester Stallone that he used Hgh and Testosterone to beef up his body for his movies Rambo 5, Rocky Balboa , from here:

http://www.lahealthandrejuvenation.com/blog/testosterone/sylvester-stall...

What do you think did he really used HGH and Testosterone  reply .


----------



## niko (Jul 30, 2009)

shane90 said:


> I have read an article about Sylvester Stallone that he used Hgh and Testosterone to beef up his body for his movies Rambo 5, Rocky Balboa , from here:
> 
> http://www.lahealthandrejuvenation.com/blog/testosterone/sylvester-stall...
> 
> What do you think did he really used HGH and Testosterone  reply .



He was caught with HGH in another country.
So yes I would have to say he uses HGH.
He is in his 60's and jacked so I would have to say yes to all the above.


----------

